# Pictures of Aircraft Cockpit



## observor 69 (8 Mar 2008)

http://www.codeonemagazine.com/test/archives/2007/articles/jan_07/cockpits/cockpits.html


----------



## dwalter (10 Mar 2008)

I have to say, comparing the cockpit of the new F-35 'Lightning II' to the original P-38 Lightning, I still prefer the old war bird.  There is just a feeling you don't get with modern fighters, that you do with a warbird. (Of course any fighter pilots or former fighter pilots are going to disagree with me on that. )


----------



## benny88 (11 Mar 2008)

Take a look at the F-22. I know looks mean nothing if it's functional, but that cockpit looks like a bad arcade game.


----------



## dwalter (11 Mar 2008)

benny88 said:
			
		

> Take a look at the F-22. I know looks mean nothing if it's functional, but that cockpit looks like a bad arcade game.



Yeah, it sure does haha. All it's missing is "Insert (4) Tokens" flashing on the HUD. 

I also like the Starfighter, it's a real classic. Too bad the thing was so dangerous.


----------



## benny88 (11 Mar 2008)

Good God! Hats off to those pilots who could fly an A/C like that without Multi-Function Displays. All those dials in the 104 make my head spin.

Also, imagine 2 decent sized crew in that side-by-side Aardvark cockpit. Fun.


----------



## Yrys (1 Apr 2008)

It's not cockpit, but it's airplane :


Day in pictures



> The Royal Air Force (RAF) Red Arrows are joined by four Typhoon jets flying in formation past London's "Gherkin" building as the RAF celebrates
> its 90th anniversary.



Picture 5 is :



> A military hardware exhibition and conference, Sofex 2008, is taking place in Jordan, where the host country's counterterrorism units demonstrate their tactics, jumping from a helicopter onto a plane.


----------

